# Fl Beach/hotel Recommendations Needed....



## Rifman (Feb 4, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a beach/hotel that is in approximation to Walt Disney World? My husband and I are taking our young daughters this June to the Resort for a couple of days. Since we will be in Florida, we would also like to spend a couple of days at the beach as well.

This will be our girls (ages 9 & 4) first big vacation. We have been debating on Cocoa Beach on the Atlantic and Clearwater Beach on the Gulf. Nothing that we have seen online has jumped out at us. Our preference would be to stay at a moderately priced hotel right on the water. Since our trip will start at Disney, we aren't looking too much for beaches with the "Carnival" feel, but more with a good dining and relaxing atmosphere.

I appreciate any responses. Thanks!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

This is a pretty cool place just north of Cocoa Beach right at the port where the cruise ships enter and exit. RonJon's

We have never stayed there, but camp right next to this resort all the time. I have rode my bike through this place and looks really nice with beach access, large pools with water slides and only about an hour from Disney World. The beach there is pretty wide and has lifeguards as well. Not sure what the price is though...I'm guessing that since it has the Ron Jon's name on it that would equal $$$$$!

jimmie


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

We stayed in Cocoa Beach last summer for a few nights and then to Disneyworld (Caribean Beach Resort).
We found a great 2 bedroom condo right on the beach for a reasonable rate through VRBO.
It looked like there were quite a few hotels to choose from, but sorry can't tell you if one is better than the other.
If you are intersted in the condo, email me direct and I can give you the owners name and email address.

Sandra


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

We will be in Cocoa Beach next week, but not staying right on the ocean. A co worker of mine goes to Wakulla Suites with her kids every year and she highly recommends it. http://wakullasuites.com/
She says it is very kid friendly. Another area with many hotels on the beach is Daytona Beach, also not far from Orlando. Have fun wherever you decide to go!


----------

